# Audison LRx 5.1k first impressions.....



## technobug (Mar 15, 2005)

Ok so I finally had the time to ghetto rig this sucker in my ride. Sorry no pics because I ain't too proud of it.  I just basically dropped it into the void left in my amprack where the TRU Billets used to be. I have this really stupid thing about having excess wire so it was really quite the task to actually fit this amp in. My speaker wires come from opposite sides of the car an equal distance and are cut just long enough to reach my old amps. They are also secured to the floor with screw down clamps. PITA! Anyways, we manged to get it in.

Now my setup consists of an Alpine D310HU running optical to an Alpine H701 processor. Then out of the H701 into a PG TLD66 line driver. I had to do this for 2 resons. 1. Is that all Alpines that I have ever messed with all have piss poor output voltage. 2. Is that the TRU Billets really liked a strong input. The gain structure was kinda wierd on them. You had to have like minimum strong 4V. So I was pumping the signal up to 8V. I was running the all 6ch of my 3way front stage through the TLD. The sub was connected directly to TRU because the H701 puts out a lil more voltage out of the sub channel for some reason, and also I didn't care if the noise floor came up a bit on the sub channels of the TRU by me having to dial up the gain.

I somehow misplaced my test tone CD so I wasn't able to reset the gains on the TLD. I just dropped the LRx in the hole, bypassed all the Xos and set the gains to 1/3 on the rear 2ch and the sub ch. 1/4 on the front ch. and let 'er eat!  Uhhh I was a bit startled when the cone of my DIYMA sub almost flew off. LOL! This thing definately gots mo ballz than the old amps. hahaha I bottomed out the gains on all channels, attenuated the sub channel in the XO and played some music.

Now really can't give any subjective comments regarding the "sound" of the amp, as I have also replaced my entire front stage. I am still waiting for my speakers to arrive so I bought a set of Seas Neo metal tweets and Peerless Exclusive 7" from Madisound for the interim. So far so good. Amp does not seem to have any turn on, or turn off pops. No strange noises. Noise seems to be well in check. And it is freakin' DYNAMIC!. Honestly I am pretty impressed with this thing. I think Audison has a winner on their hands with this one. Anyone that is wanting a high-end, all-in-one solution for an active 2way front + sub has got to seriously consider this amp! I'll get this thing dialed in a bit more in the next few days. I'll keep ya posted.

Oh yeah, I do have a couple things to ***** about ( when do I not? ).

First, the staggered speaker connection terminals are gay. I'm sure some little Italian has a good reason for doing this, but it just doesn't seem logical. I know this is a feature on many amps, but the Audison way has a twist to it. Instead of the + and - being side by side, they are arranged vertically. And what this means is that, if you cut your speaker wires the same length ( as all of us do ), then you will have bunching of wire on the lower channel because the connector is protruding further out of the amp. Really f irritated me. As I said, I'm pretty anal about cable and wire length.

Second, there are 3 sockets on the side of the amp. They are labeled for Spk On, Remote, and Sub. I know what the second 2 do. Not sure of the Spk On. Anyways, they supply you with these little plugs that you are supposed to unscrew to open. Screw driver not included. You better have a little micro phillips handy when you buy this sucker. You have to remove one tint phillips and the plug splits in half. They want you to crimp spade terminals to the wires and then somehow arrange the connectors in one half of the plug and cover it with the other. Sounds easy right? WRONG! It is next to impossible to do. It really is a tedious task. If you have sausage fingers, you better have a wife or gf with small hands.  It's a PITA. I must say though that once done, it gives the wiring a very nice look. But not really necessary as there are panels to hide all connections on this amp.

There are some VERY nice features of this amp. All wire and cable terminals use a socket head worm screw. Usually these screws are of very poor quality. Very soft metal. Easy to strip. I know it's also a problem sometimes when you have std. size allens and the screw is actually metric. Or vice-versa. Audison takes care of that by supplying you a VERY NICE high quality, all-in-one tool. The screws are hard chromed and of exact size too. When you tighten them, they give a nice positive feel and you can actually hear them torquing up. NICE!

The fuse for the ampis also very easily accessed under one of the sliding panels. It has it's own clear plistice shield to protect it from accidental shorting. It's a mini ANL type also. Nice touch.

They also supply plastic covers for all the wire coneections to protect against shorting. Nice touch.

Well that's about it for now. More later.

If you missed pics of it, see them here:
Audison LRx 5.1k


----------



## low (Jun 2, 2005)

you already answered my $50,000 question muhahaha!


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

Further impressions?..


----------



## fscooby (Aug 7, 2007)

how would you compare this to the sound of the DLS A7 amplifier?


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

awesome review! i bought one of these, but don't have it hooked up. one other feature that i LOVED was that you can flip the silver piece in the middle that says Audison around. why do i love this? b/c my power runs down the left, and my audio runs down the right. I just flipped the amp and flipped the logo. the downside to this is that the audison logo lights up, and that wire that powers the leds for that JUSTBARELYFITS in the guides, and is easy to ruin. ask me how i know :blush:.

however, build quality is top notch, and i couldn't be happier with the features and design


----------



## Blackcharger06 (Mar 28, 2007)

That amp is the shiznit. If my amps die it would be my first choice. I like the fact that it can do subs and 4channel all in one. Hell I might do it anyways. I have the pxa h701 as well. I don't have a line driver but with 4volts that seems to be enough for me. Glad you are happy, did you get it from Don?


----------



## flexdmc (Aug 14, 2009)

Blackcharger06 said:


> That amp is the shiznit. If my amps die it would be my first choice. I like the fact that it can do subs and 4channel all in one. Hell I might do it anyways. I have the pxa h701 as well. I don't have a line driver but with 4volts that seems to be enough for me. Glad you are happy, did you get it from Don?


Who's Don and where can I find him? I've been looking for this amp online and no one seems to have pricing sub $1800. I know that I SHOULD be able to get one for at least 1K new.
Even woofersetc doesn't stock them yet


----------



## carlton jones (May 29, 2009)

flexdmc this amp is hard to come by but since i work for a shop thats an audison hertz dealer i may be able to get my hands on one. I saw one in a 300z this weekend that one first place in an SQL contest.


----------



## DynamicAudioLodi (Jul 13, 2009)

flexdmc said:


> Who's Don and where can I find him? I've been looking for this amp online and no one seems to have pricing sub $1800. I know that I SHOULD be able to get one for at least 1K new.
> Even woofersetc doesn't stock them yet


You can drive up 35 minutes and pick one up here. We carry Audison.


----------

